# Our new 2010 Swift Voyager on order



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,could some one please shed some light on the en-route heating system ,i know you no longer have a gas fire, and you can use it when travelling, but how does it work,thanks matt


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Matt, 
Very briefly the en-route heating allows you to travel with the gas tuned 'On' and the gas heater operating in the van to the heat the van whilst traveling. It has a safety device which cut off the gas in the case of a sudden rupture (e.g. an accident).

If you need any thing more please email us at [email protected]

Thanks
Andy


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Matt,
> Very briefly the en-route heating allows you to travel with the gas tuned 'On' and the gas heater operating in the van to the heat the van whilst traveling. It has a safety device which cut off the gas in the case of a sudden rupture (e.g. an accident).
> 
> If you need any thing more please email us at [email protected]
> ...


Andy thanks for quick response,may i just ask you though does that mean no electric fan heater any more,thanks matt


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Matt,

The 12V fan will still function, whilst driving, to ensure the heat generated by the gas is blown to the outlets.

The Combi Boiler does have a 230V heating element, but (obviously), this is not available when not on mains hook-up.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

